# Skeletor, Voren and Lady *new Pics*



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

they where all out and about today..so i thought i would take some pics.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 7, 2008)

those are awesome pics lexi!!!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! thoes are my babies!!


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

beautiful babies lexi.....how big is their cage? how big are they? I


----------



## dorton (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice looking crew, and setup


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2008)

Fine looking bunch of tegus, awesome Lexi!!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

the cage is 6'x3'x4' and its only their winter cage. they have a room in the summer with big windows.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 7, 2008)

when did u introduce the 3 of them? i want to get another tegu to live with my red.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks great! Do they live together??


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

Well i had skeletor a good 2 years befor i even thought of getting 2 more...When i got my reds i waited about a month befor i let them see each other...and they didnt seem to mind each other...
But now they live together and if one of them gets to come out of the cage the other 2 get jelouse.. skeletor is alittle bigger then 4ft but he is missing some of his tail..Voren is about 3ft and i would say Lady is about the same as Voren.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats one thing I noticed about Tegu's they are very tolerant of each other.

Great Pics Lexi!

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah they are.. they all sleep together and bask together...altho it seems that the reds stick with each other..they follow each other around the room and skeletor will just sit under my clothes on the floor lol.


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> Thats one thing I noticed about Tegu's they are very tolerant of each other.


We have to let our see each other more. Breeding will be tough if they haven't met much.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice pics, they look good.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice pics Lexi. You and your tegu's are RockStars!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Nice pics Lexi. You and your tegu's are RockStars!


 I know i know hahaha
*thank you*


----------

